# Tonite............



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

.........Breakfast was supper. Maple Syrup, from a friend in New Hampshire, soaked biscuits! Pork chop and eggs were the sides!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Man that looks good :chef:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice looking eggs, and biscuits!! i never ate chops with it though, mite try it!!??


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn that looks good!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I had breakfast for dinner tonight as well!!! Cheese Grits, Eggs over easy,sausage ,bacon, toast YUM YUM!!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Snatch it said:


> I had breakfast for dinner tonight as well!!! Cheese Grits, Eggs over easy,sausage ,bacon, toast YUM YUM!!!!


Didn't we jus talk about this??? Haha hand!!


----------

